# TTC and wine...??



## hmommy219

Hi all,

I'm new on this forum. I'm 34 years old and TTC for 3 months for my first!! Just a question to all who have received a BFP...

I have married into an Italian family who drink wine with most meals (most days of the week!!) I usually only have one glass with dinner...but that amounts to around 4-5 glasses per week. Would any of you say that you had a similar lifestyle before successful conception, or did you cut right back in order to conceive? I'm also no spring chicken I guess... my sisters both had their children in their 20s, so I'm figuring things might be different for me. 

Any help/opinions/guidance would be much apprieciated. Thanks all, and baby dust...


----------



## MrsKB 82

I don't drink during the week, but that means I usually had 3-4 glasses of wine of a friday and saturday night. We were just starting out TTC, so I hadn't really worried about changing my diet for it, and we fell quickly (within a couple of months). I think being relaxed about it has a lot to answer for.
Good luck!
xxx


----------



## dustbunny

Well I living the tale end of a student life just before graduation so that was a lot of drinking. Conception was graduation itself which was, for want of better phrasing, one giant booze fest. Would also like to hastily add I don't drink that much all the time!!!!
I really don't think it is a major contributing factor a drink of wine here and there or even a glass a day. I think it is how your body works etc, some women drink their entire pregnancy and some don't. I think if it is something you're used to and accustomed to then I doubt it would have a major effect. But just my opinion.

:hugs:


----------



## cheshire

I married into a Brazilian family, and they always have a glass of beer before dinner. So yes, I have drunk occasionally when TTC. Especially with my third as I wasn't TTC, so I know I conceived and drank. It took 6 months to concieve this one so I had champagne during ovulation time because I had decided it was going to be another BFN month. Turns out I was wrong! I am 34 as well.


----------



## hmommy219

Great.. thanks for the replies.. I usually abstain from the vino until Friday and Saturdays, but I've read some articles that paint a bleak picture, so I wanted to check in and compare notes. :)


----------



## Broodypants

My husband and I would prob share a bottle of wine four nights a week whilst ttc so it didn't effect our chances, I'm also a similar age to you, 32 whilst ttc Erin and 34 whilst ttc this baby. I think to begin with just carry on with life as normal, ttc can be stressful enough without making all these lifestyle changes!

Hope you get pregnant very soon! x


----------



## Sommerfugl

I was drinking, mostly red wine, pretty much daily when my daughter was conceived (first cycle). This time around I hardly drank alcohol at all and it took a LOT longer to conceive. 

I think they do say that drinking alcohol can hinder your chances of conceiving, but plenty of people manage to conceive while drinking, and to be honest, TTC can be stressful and made even worse when you give up all kinds of things in order to help, only to get BFNs month after month. So I would suggest you take it easy for a few months and if you don't get your BFP soon then maybe you could think about trying to cut down?


Good luck!


----------



## ericacaca

I used to wonder about this, but then there are people all over the world that drink wine with their meals (France, Italy etc) and they have no problems TTC. 

Like other ladies that have commented, I had a few glasses a week - and found concieving this little one without any probs. I was more worried when I found out I was pregnant that I had quite a bit to drink when I was 3 weeks preggers! Eek! 

xxx


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks so much ladies! I really appreciate the honesty, and it's always so good to hear that people in my age range with similar lifestyles were able to conceive in a 6-12 month range. Thank you for the well-wishes, and I'm sure I'll be asking more questions as the cycles come and go!! Best of luck to you all... :)


----------



## nautegesocks

The one month i let myself have a little rest as there were alot of events going on i concived wine can relax you if you drink it responsibly it can actualy help :)


----------



## Islander

i was very depressed after our MC and tbh i was drinking a lot, straight through the week...and i still got pregnant.i feel really bad about it but obv i stopped as soon as i knew...so good luck!(btw it took 3 months for us, tracked ovulation on the 3rd month)


----------



## tinytabby

When we were ttc I stopped drinking for the first few months but then got bored and decided to carry on my normal life, but just drinking slightly less wine. So I dranka glass of wine or two, 3 or 4 nights a week. I actually conceived in December during a big run of Christmas nights out!

I am 34 and conceived naturally after 7 months.


----------



## hmommy219

tinytabby said:


> When we were ttc I stopped drinking for the first few months but then got bored and decided to carry on my normal life, but just drinking slightly less wine. So I dranka glass of wine or two, 3 or 4 nights a week. I actually conceived in December during a big run of Christmas nights out!
> 
> I am 34 and conceived naturally after 7 months.

Thank you so much for this info. :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Drink a glass of red wine. It actually helps with thickening your lining and helps implantation.
Worked for me three times so I'm a firm believer. Only one glass though!!


----------



## hmommy219

Embo78 said:


> Drink a glass of red wine. It actually helps with thickening your lining and helps implantation.
> Worked for me three times so I'm a firm believer. Only one glass though!!

Wow.. that's great news! 
So, one glass with dinner= not a big deal, and by the sound of things, could actually help! Got it! Thanks so much :flower:


----------



## Embo78

No probs :)


----------



## Marini_Mare

i heard red wine = good, some people even have a glass later in pregnancy! I drank right up until my bfp! usually had a glass with dinner or something :thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine12

Im 39, OH is 41. We both drank every night (occasionally we didnt but most of the time we did) and have done so for years. He would have maybe 3/4 of a bottle of red a night and Id have 6 or 7 vodkas or a 2 or 3 glasses of white wine. We would have much more at weekends. I smoked 20 cigs a day as well. We decided to start trying in September, had sex once and got pregnant first time. Our first baby is now due in 6 weeks. I personally believe that part of the reason we got pregnant so quick was because we were chilled about it (despite me being paranoid that it would take forever because i was too old!) I wouldnt change my lifestyle or drinking habits unless Id been trying for ages. x


----------



## rainbowskin

I'm no spring chicken at 29 and from a large italian family of wine drinkers... I drank A LOT of wine leading up to my BFP, I honestly don't believe it affects conception at all. :) GL


----------



## Coconut bird

I was feeling down after a m/c, and got drunk one Saturday night on wine with my OH, and boom! This baby was conceived! I didn't stop drinking while we were ttc, but its a good idea to cut down a bit while you are in the 2 week wait, just in case you are pregnant and just don't know yet. I think wine helps, because it makes you relaxed! Good luck x x


----------



## Torontogal

To echo what a lot of ladies have said, I went on a summer vacation the first week of the cycle in which I conceived and I drank a LOT (defo wasn't pregnant yet as AF was just finishing when the week of vacay started and I went without my husband). Slowed down a little but still drank a fair bit the rest of the cycle until one day (around 3 weeks in) I had a glass of wine and felt sick - tested the next morning and it was positive, 4 days befroe the next AF was due. I was 36 at the time (now 37) and this was our 2nd month TTC. 

I know this is anecdotal but I don't think alcohol hurts fertility at all. You might be TTC for a long time and even if you get lucky and conceive right away you are still in for a long period of abstinence after you get your BFP so might as well live it up now. Just test early, go easy in the last two weeks of the cycle, and listen to any signals your body may be giving you. Good luck!


----------



## amjon

I haven't had a drink since before I conceived my daughter. We started trying again right away and didn't want to take a chance. (BTW I'll be 34 in August and near Orlando. :) )


----------

